# SERVICE ENGINE SOON



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey all Merry Christmas!!!! Well today I was on my way to finish some las minute shoppping and the 'Service Engine Soon' light came on. If I take it to Autozone can they tell me what the code is for this? It seems to be running fine. I did have a post about 2 weeks ago that I had a gas cap that was very loose(replacement bought at AZ). The other day I put gas and put the gas cap back and now its fight tighter.Could this be the reason for the 'Service Engine Soon' light to come on????


TIA


MIKE


----------



## stonersentra (Nov 29, 2006)

if you take it to A.Z. they can only see what code turned on the s.e.s. light. their code reader is a code reader only not a diagnostic code reader. if you need that from a shop it usually runs in the range of 75 bucks +/-. if the guy knows what he is talking about he can give you ADVICE but not a ture diagnostic on the engine light, as sad as it is i use to work their, but dont worry i quit when they wanted to promote me.  but take it their and get it read b/c it might be the gas cap the reader will tell that it is a evap leak (small) if so get a new one 20 buck tops. if you do take their advice BECAREFULL b/c some of those guys are not the smartest good luck.


----------

